# turning smock/apron recommendation



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've spent a lot of my free time lately getting covered in sawdust from the lathe and am starting to like or dislike a species of wood based on how itchy it is when it goes down the collar of my shirt 

So I've looked at several woodturners aprons/smocks, but don't know what to actually buy. My major concerns are sawdust down the shirt collar, all over my shirt, and being able to just shake the sawdust off the apron itself, but most of all comfort. I've seen aprons with soft collars, but it seems to me that sawdust would stick to that material so once some gets inside the collar it would be difficult to get it out. I generally wear short sleeved shirts in my workshop and have no problem with dusting off my arms and watch (amazing how lathe sawdust seems to pile right on my watch).

Any recommendations?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

I use the tan smock form Craft Supplies USA.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I got a leather welders apron from harbor freight for maybe $10. It's not the best, but it does deflect the lathe dust and chips. And the price was right.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the one from Lee Valley Tools. It has a collar around your neck that fastens with velcro to keep stuff from getting on your shirt. Sawdust shakes off the smock. It also has elastic cuffs on the sleeves to keep the sawdust out. It works pretty well and is comfortable to wear. It's not cheap, but it's well made, made in Canada.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,330&p=49899
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Derryl (Dec 13, 2010)

*turning smock*

Mike, Do those smocks from Lee Valley run pretty true to chest size indicated or would you reccommend going a size larger? Thanks, Derryl


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

For the record I ended up buying the tan woodturners smock from Craft Supplies and I'm very happy with it. I like the short sleeves and collar. The zipper is on the wrong side which takes a little getting used to, but otherwise it was just what I wanted.


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 23, 2009)

I use a chefs jacket that I bought for $5.00 at some discount store. It has 3/4 length sleeves and fits tight around the neck.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

During the summer I use the smock from the American Association of Woodtuners. During the winter I put a cheap nylon windbreaker over my warmer layers. If I'm turning stuff that flies in my face I tape the collar with masking tape to keep the stuff out of my neck.


----------



## Retired Coastie (Jan 4, 2011)

I also got the one from Lee Valley like Mike's and it is very comfortable and I don't get overheated in the summer. Nothing makes me more irritable than to be covered in sawdust and sweat so I like the long sleeves.

You defenetly want to go a size bigger, and this smock sheds sawdust very well and the collar keeps out the dust.


----------

